# Need to instal an old kernel.

## lopb

Hi!

     I have this problem:

Some of my old machines require old kernel versions, because they work with a special hardware. The question is: Does anybody know where i can find an old distro so i can compile a 2.2 kernel? or it is possible to do it with gentoo?

I been following this tutorial with no success.

http://dberkholz.wordpress.com/2006/04/07/gentoo-old-kernels/

i have problems with the 3rd step the glibc does rebuild for a 2.2 kernel

Any help will be apreciated.

THX

----------

## audiodef

I've never been there, but wouldn't they have what you need *somewhere* on kernel.org? Maybe if you get in touch with them they can link you to a version you need.

----------

## Hu

If you need something that old, your best chance is to find the installer for a full binary distribution from that era.  Getting a 2.2 kernel is relatively easy, but getting modern user programs and a modern libc working on 2.2 seems unlikely.

----------

## audiodef

I had the same thought as Hu. Are you sure you can't use a more modern kernel?

----------

## Mike Hunt

potato should do.

----------

## audiodef

ONE potato, TWO potato, THREE potato, PORTAGE.   :Razz: 

----------

## lopb

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

> potato should do.

 

can u tell me where i can download it?

----------

## Mike Hunt

 *lopb wrote:*   

> can u tell me where i can download it?

 

Everything is on the potato page.

In the instructions, the source files point at  archives

And also points at  the installation manual

----------

## lopb

 *Mike Hunt wrote:*   

>  *lopb wrote:*   can u tell me where i can download it? 
> 
> Everything is on the potato page.
> 
> In the instructions, the source files point at  archives
> ...

 

thanks, solved with gentoo (2.4) kernel

Butt stil i can't make the module work

i have unresolved symbols

----------

## drescherjm

I believe you need to use a 2.2 kernel with the 2.2 module you were talking about in the other thread. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804297.html

I would try installing  potato. I do not believe gentoo will be a good fit for the need of using a 8+ year old operating system.

----------

